# Goat milk soap



## RockDog (Dec 29, 2017)

I read the thread on how your homestead makes money and found the ideas very helpful and thought provoking. I did note that quite a few responders said they sell goat milk soap and was wondering how lucrative that product can be. Understand those ventures could run anywhere from selling a few bars to friends and family to selling products on line or through a brick and mortar store. But in general, does anyone have thoughts on how lucrative a product like goat milk soap could be for a small home-based business?


----------



## macmad (Dec 22, 2012)

I have no information other than the fact we buy some at the local farmer's market for $3.50 a bar. (Not a big bar but square in size) I don't know the cost of production, and we live in a very poor county, so I am sure it could be sold for more money in other areas.


----------



## JohnyWalter (May 8, 2018)

Most soapmakers start a soap business because they have become soapmaking addicts, churning out batch after batch of lovely handmade soap. That’s fine, you do need to make the product to sell it (_unless you outsource manufacturing._) However, when you run a soap business, you _HAVE TO_ spend as little of your time as possible making your products. This is even more important if you are one-woman (_or man_) show, otherwise, no one is going to sell your products for you, and you will end up with a very expensive business _hobby_.

Less than 20% of your time as a sole business owner should be dedicated to soapmaking/production. This frees up your time to manage your business and sell the handmade soap you are making. _This is why production efficiency is of the utmost importance!_ Time and time again, I work with soapmakers who are spending far too much time making products and creating new products, and then they wonder why their business isn’t doing as well as they would like.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

It's a lot more lucrative than lying in a hammock, a lot less lucrative than installing high-end entertainment systems.

Jeff


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

At first I thought the title said "Goat Milk SOUP" and I thought:
"That doesn't sound all that good"


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

As a farmer, homesteader or recluse trying to make a living off your land, just consider that your time/labor is worth just about nothing.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Unless you spend time marketing your product and getting good placement in high end shops where you can price it close to six dollars a bar, you won’t make much money.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have dairy goats and I make soap for our use. Everywhere I go, someone is selling home made goat milk soap. Where I am, the market is full of makers/sellers. The makers have moved away from natural, wholesome, etc and now market very strange scents - beer, bacon, mustard, etc. I get the impression that an awful lot of people are buying it as a joke gift and they are not paying much for it. Not a market I'd want to try to get into.


----------

